# [Request] SPG (V.smile) emulator (unununium) for Windows



## MRJPGames (Apr 27, 2016)

Hi all, recently I got a V.tech V.smile "console". And yes I am 16 years old, I feel like exactly the age the games and "console" are ment for. Anyway I fagely remembered the hackmii.com blog had an post about a emulator that could also play V.smile games, and I found it. It cannot be found by simply googling "v.smile emulator". Problem is, as the screenshots show it's a mac app. I cloned the git locally and it seems they only compiled it for OSX. Because I have little (no) experience with compiling for Windows where the app was written for another OS, I wanted to know if anyone knew how to do this. I think there should be little to no real OSX specific things in the code, but idk...

*Links:*
http://git.infradead.org/users/segher/unununium.git
https://hackmii.com/2010/04/sunplus-the-biggest-chip-company-youve-never-heard-of/

TL;DR: Can you compile the emu for Windows pls?


----------



## mrgameandwatch09 (May 2, 2016)

How do i download this to work on osx?


----------



## TMCThomas (Jun 23, 2016)

Ah V Smile. My first console kind of thing ever, would really like to see a EMU for this aswell!


----------



## MRJPGames (Jun 25, 2016)

mrgameandwatch09 said:


> How do i download this to work on osx?


You can download the source from the git in the OP and compile it. It should work on OSX without changing anything.


----------



## SceneButNotHeard (Sep 12, 2018)

Sorry to bring this thread back from the dead but, anyone got any updates on this? I've been feeling really nostalgic recently but my V-Smile from childhood's long dead, and they aren't made anymore (I don't think they've been produced for the best part of 5 years?)
Thanks!


----------



## jonyluke (Oct 21, 2018)

Here are all the relevant links that I could find.

MuchimeX
https://www.maxconsole.com/threads/muchimex-v0-5-has-been-released.30308/

Mame
https://github.com/mamedev/mame/blob/master/src/mame/drivers/vii.cpp

Unununium
http://git.infradead.org/users/segher/unununium.git

https://hackmii.com/2010/04/sunplus-the-biggest-chip-company-youve-never-heard-of/

http://www.progettoemma.net/mess/system.php?machine=vsmile

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/V.Smile

http://adb.arcadeitalia.net/dettaglio_mame.php?game_name=vsmile

http://www.vsmilehomebrew.com/


----------



## MRJPGames (Oct 25, 2018)

Thanks a lot! Also great to see there is some work in MAME being done to get v.smile (as well as vii) emulation going. From what I can tell there is still nothing on windows that can actually run a v.smile game, but I might be doing something wrong with MAME as I've never used it before.


----------



## jonyluke (Nov 21, 2018)

It seems that controllers are working after mame 0.206


----------



## Smacker (Jan 13, 2021)

If you have trouble finding missing files like vsmile_v102.bin and vsmile_v103.bin for MAME or MESS you can find them in merged ROMSet. Somewhere in the middle of some 33000 zip files named vsmile and when extracted they are not named vsmile_v102.bin. Took some time and nerves finding the correct files to work with MAME and MESS. I have read that some of you are looking for the two files and might have only one. Named as the german bios and finding out there are more files needed for the nag to go away. Still can not start any games but at least there is v.smile bios.

Good luck running this emu.

*"Selling game pack with more than 100 consoles and more than 1500 unique game titles. A small number has a double. All together more than 2000+ items. Some consoles are brand new. There are more than a 100 new games with the queen of them all ruling the land. Legend of Zelda for Nintendo Entertainment System, VGA rated 90+ gold. PAL and some little U-NTSC and J-NTSC titles with 185 FC games, 65 SNES, 60 GBA, 83 GB, 29 GBC, 34 GG, 34 N64, 192 GC, 192 PS1, 139 PS2, 48 PS3, 126 DS, 26 XBOX360, 34 XBOX, 102 WII, 20 NES, 95 PSP, 72 MD and some small packs of some 10 games for other rare consoles. You also get a bundle of 100 Laser Disk movies for free worth 10K. Final price 110K euros. Contact me only if you r serious. Thanks and good playing."*


----------

